# Restaurant Ranch Dressing? Where you get it?



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

I love the Ranch dressing from the restaurant. 

ie: WingStop, Buffalo Wild Wings, Hooters, Wings n More, etc....

But i can't find it in the store. I tried buying the expensive Ranch like Wishbone and Hidden Valley. They are all thick and doesn't taste like the one in the restaurants. I even bought the Hidden Valley ranch mix where you mix mayonaise and milk . . . Also, the king you mix buttermilk and sour cream. Still, not the same.

So, anyone know how to get or make this kind of Ranch dressing?


----------



## RickJames (Dec 13, 2007)

i thought there was a mix like hidden valley, but it called for sour creme instead of mayo. i remember it being really good and just like the resterauntes. maybe it was hidden valley, not quite sure. the mayo you use may have alot to do with your outcome also in the hidden valley mix too. maybe look on foodnetwork website.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Sysco Foods....the Largest Supplier of Restaurant Food in the World...They have a Will Call at every Warehouse....


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

RickJames said:


> i thought there was a mix like hidden valley, but it called for sour creme instead of mayo. i remember it being really good and just like the resterauntes. maybe it was hidden valley, not quite sure. the mayo you use may have alot to do with your outcome also in the hidden valley mix too. maybe look on foodnetwork website.


Yea, i tried the hidden vally one that you mix with buttermilk and sour cream, it was still thick just like the one in the bottle.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

greddy09sc said:


> Yea, i tried the hidden vally one that you mix with buttermilk and sour cream, it was still thick just like the one in the bottle.


In my opinion, the one you have to mix with buttermilk is the best. Thicker the better.

I may can help ya for what you are looking for.

Take the bottle version and add 4 parts water....that may be what your after? Most "restaurants" use this kind.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
In my opinion.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

*Try a food distributor...*

As the other poster said, try sysco or just contact the company and see if it is for sale. At one time in my life I managed a Double Dave's Pizza and the Rance was specially made and came in huge jars already mixed. I don't think it was any type of brand either like BK using Bulls Eye BBQ.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The one you mix with buttermilk from Hidden Valley is the Bomb. If you didn't like that... you don't like Ranch.... or maybe you mixed it wrong. It is the original as far as mixes go.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

We have been buying Naturally Fresh Ranch Dressing in a 16oz jar.It is in the cooler section at Fiesta.Good stuff.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ditto, IMO the best Ranch around


jabx1962 said:


> Sysco Foods....the Largest Supplier of Restaurant Food in the World...They have a Will Call at every Warehouse....


----------



## LostAlaskan (May 3, 2006)

*Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing*

Here's a recipe if you want to go to the trouble of making it.​​*Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing dry ingredients*​15 Saltines​2 cups Dry minced parsley flakes​1/2 cup Dry minced onion​2 tablespoons Dry dill weed​1/4 cup Onion salt​1/4 cup Garlic salt​1/4 cup Onion powder​1/4 cup Garlic powder​*Salad Dressing:*​*1 tablespoon Mix*​*1 cup Mayonnaise*​*1 cup Buttermilk*​Put crackers through blender on high speed until powdered. Add​parsley, minced onions, and dill weed. Blend again until​powdered. Dump into bowl. Stir in onion salt, garlic salt, onion​powder, and garlic powder. Put into container with tight−fitting​lid.​Store dry mix at room temperature for 1 year. Makes 42 1​tablespoon servings. To use mix−−Combine mix, mayonnaise,​and buttermilk.​Yield: 1 pint.


----------



## skipjake04 (Jun 21, 2008)

the problem with SYSCO and other suppliers you have to set up and account. They are not set up to be a "cash and carry". Hidden Valley is what the majority of places uses with mayo and b-milk. just thin it down a little. Or ask the place you go to sell you some.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

have you tried the Ken's brand?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

skipjake04 said:


> the problem with SYSCO and other suppliers you have to set up and account. They are not set up to be a "cash and carry". Hidden Valley is what the majority of places uses with mayo and b-milk. just thin it down a little. Or ask the place you go to sell you some.


They have a "Will Call" at every wharehouse. The only reason you would need to set up an account is if you wanted to be billed or pay by check. Otherwise, they will sell you anything they have for cash.

You may also want to try getting the dressing at a Produce Supply Company, They sell dressing too.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Outback Steakhouse® Ranch Salad Dressing 

1 teaspoon Hidden Valley Ranch salad dressing mix (buttermilk recipe)
1 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup buttermilk 
1/4 teaspoon coarse grind black pepper 
1/8 teaspoon paprika 
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder = 

1. Combine all ingredients in a medium bowl. Mix well.
2. Cover bowl and chill dressing for at least 30 minutes before
serving. 
Makes 1 1/2 cups


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Also don't forget about the ranch dressing they sell in the produce section of the supermarket...higher quality...


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

wing stop ranch > all other..  We need somebody to go get a job there and get us the recipe.. Whos in?


----------

